# Heres the new members of the flock



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Meet the feathered gang
Mr. Jones and Nix








Xylo








Iver








Ussman








Forgive the mess I got the birds right before I sliced my knee.
Holding my breath but they're good 👍


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

They are quite lovely little budgies. I’ve had some in the past and found budgies to be lovely, cheerful little companions. I had my Molly the longest, about 9 1/2 years!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lovely colouring and marking - how are they settling in?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh, Pretty Birds!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

beautiful birds.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

They are settling in nicely, they are babies so full of adventure. Mr. Jones is fond of Xylo. So here's hoping. 
I didn't get to choose beyond my request of green and yellow birds.
Ussman has already flown the coop once, the birds wings are clipped so the best they can do is glide.
It's nice to hear their chirping, new babies are always fun to watch.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

They are sooo pretty!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Your new birdie babies are lovely!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

A second gang - great looking birds.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

So happy to see Mr Jones enjoying some company.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I love birds! It’s been a long time but in our early years we had birds. We had a dove and 3 cockatiels. Loved those pretty birdies.
Your birdies are very pretty! 😊


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

They are so pretty. One of my friends has several. They are great companions for her.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh congratulations of your new birds, they are all so pretty. We used to have parakeets. My husband, when young had one that would talk. Ours never did. We still have a cockatiel, he will be 21 years old this year. I can't believe he is so old already. He does say a few phrases. He will no longer eat his food and only want millet of treat bars. Anyway congrats and enjoy. I love hearing chirping of birds.


----------

